# Como funcionan los video juegos?



## nataly (May 24, 2009)

Cordial saludo

Quisiera solicitar ayuda con respecto al tema de video juegos, debido a una exposicion en la universidad.  Concretamente debo investigar el funcionamiento electronico de los video juegos y no he encontrado mucho del tema, por este motivo me  dirijo  a ustedes para que por favor ayuden.

Muchas gracias

att:

Nataly


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

hola nataly, dime: que es lo que deseas saber? sobre el software, la programacion, q?

a las oredenes!

edit 1:

aqui te adjunto algo, espero te sirva, y me comentas ok? 

un abrazo.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desarrollo_de_videojuegos


----------



## elaficionado (May 24, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Historia_de_los_videojuegos
y también aca: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Videojuego

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alexus (May 24, 2009)

aqui va otra manito:


----------



## nataly (May 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos por su colaboración me ha sido muy util toda la información.

Para contestar la pregunta que me hace Alexus, necesito saber sobre la programación, que elementos componen, las consolas la interface entre el control y la consola.

Gracias nuevamente

Nathaly


----------



## electrodan (May 25, 2009)

¿Tenés alguna idea de programación?


----------



## nataly (May 25, 2009)

si claro tengo conocimiento de programacion


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 25, 2009)

http://www.bradsprojects.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=4&id=13&Itemid=29 Ahi hay una página de juegos en asm con el circuito para ejecutarlos sobre una matriz de 8x8. Espero les sirva de algo


----------

